# Libellenlarven



## Hagalaz (2. Juni 2014)

So nun muss ich doch einmal hier nachfragen ob es normal ist was meine Libellenlarven seit einigen Wochen machen.
Meine Libellenlarven gehen nämlich aktiv auf Jagd und das im Freiwasser  bisher kannte ich die nur als Lauerjäger.
Konntet ihr so etwas schon einmal beobachten? Mache mir nämlich ziemich Sorgen weil ich demnächst __ Moderlieschen einsetzen wollte...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Juni 2014)

Hi

Ich konnte so etwas auch schon öfter beobachten. Allerding handelt es sich bei mir um die Larve des Gelbrandkäfers. Sie hat immer das Hinterteil nach oben gestreckt. Sieht so aus






Grüße Michael

Ps.:Irgendwie geht es nicht das Bild mit der Adresse einzufügen. Google einfach mal unter "Larve des Gelbrandkäfers"


----------



## Limnos (3. Juni 2014)

Libellenlarven passen ihre Strategie den Verhältnissen an. Wenn sie herum wandern, heißt dass wohl, dass die Lauerjagd nichts oder zu wenig bringt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Juni 2014)

Hi

Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, aber bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall die Larve vom __ Gelbrandkäfer. Das erkennt man unschwer an der "Schwanzspitze". Libellenlarven sehe ich eigentlich bei mir so keine. Weder schwimmend noch lauernd oder schlüpfend, aber mein Teich ist ja noch jung.
Aber hin oder her, __ Moderlieschen sind doch schon relativ große Beute. Auch, wenn es mal vorkommt, so glaube ich nicht, dass die Libellenlarven eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für das Überleben der Moderlieschen darstellen. Ich denke du kannst es als ganz natürliche Dezimierung sehen. Und wenn wirklich mal eins gefangen wird, ist die Liebellenlarve sicher erst mal bedient.
Abgesehen davon sind __ Libellen ja auch ganz hübsche bewundernswerte Tiere.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es Libellenlarven sind werde trotzdem mal schauen.
Ich konnte schon einmal beobachten wie ein ausgewachsener Molch angegriffen wurde hat sich aber gewehrt


----------



## Hagalaz (7. Juni 2014)

Heute konnte ich sogar beobachten wie eine Libellenlarve 5 cm aus dem Wasser kroch um eine Wespe die am Rand saß zu fangen O.O


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Juni 2014)

Hi

Wow, die ist ja krass drauf... Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sie so etwas machen.
Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Killer

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Hagalaz (ein richtiger Name wäre sicher einfacher zu schreiben),
nach dem ich deine Beiträge gelesen habe, habe ich auch mal genauer hin geschaut.
Ergebnis: z.Zt. wimmelt es bei mir im Teich von Großlibellenlarven. Es sind wohl alles die Larven der blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer. Sie haben z.T. eine 'erschütternde' Größe (die größten waren so groß wie ein zufällig vorbei schwimmender Molch). Und viele halten sich plötzlich im oberen Bereich des Wassers auf. Sie sitzen auf Wasserpflanzenblättern (manchmal zu zweit oder zu dritt) und machen - so wie du es beschrieben hast - ganz aktiv Jagd.
Ich konnte beobachten, wie eine Libellenlarve versucht hat Mücken, die kurz die Wasseroberfläche berührt hatten, zu fangen. Immer wieder ist sie an die Stellen geschwommen, an denen die Mücken das Wasser berührt hatten.
Aber ziemlich doof sind sie auch: mind. eine Stunde lang hat eine Larve immer wieder die Spitze einer Binse, die durch den Wind bewegt das Wasser berührte, versucht zu fressen.
Dann habe ich ein paar getrocknete Mückenlarven ins Wasser gestreut: Tja - was soll ich sagen: es war fast wie Fische füttern

Wirklich erklären kann ich mir das auch nicht. Vielleicht gibt es nicht mehr genügend Nahrung für die Larven (oh mein Gott, der arme Molchnachwuchs), vielleicht - und das ist meine Hoffnung - sind die Larven (von der Größe her käme es hin) jetzt bereit, den Teich zu verlassen und __ Libellen zu werden.
Dann hätten vielleicht ein paar Molchbabys noch eine Chance
petra


----------



## Flusi (8. Juni 2014)

hallo zusammen,
Eure Beobachtungen decken sich mit meinen; jeder frißt jeden, den er erwischen kann. Egal ob Libellenlarve ein anderes Getier, oder ein Molch eine Libelle, oder ein Vogel, der sich eine Libelle einverleibt.
in den letzten Wochen habe ich immer mehr den Eindruck, daß ich hier keinen Teich, sondern eine Mördergrube unterhalte.
Logisch ist mir das alles klar, aber manchmal fällt das "Zusehen" schon schwer.

LG, Flusi


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Petra,

ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen __ Fliegen, __ Wasserläufer und sogar __ Libellen alles wird angegriffen und sei es nur ein Stück Binse. Ich habe wirklich etwas Angst das außer Libellenlarven bald nichts mehr im Teich schwimmt O.O 
Aber bald sind sie ja alle am schlüpfen und die __ Molche legen gerade erst ihre Eier bzw. sind noch dabei. Das füttern probiere ich morgen auch mal

@ Michael wenn ich die alle ablichten wollte müsste ich hier mindestens 30 Bilder einstellen 

Liebe Grüße 
Darius


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juni 2014)

Hi alle zusammen

Ich konnte so etwas noch nie beobachten. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass ich überhaupt keine Libellenlarven drin hab. Ich konnte aber schon einige __ Libellen an meinem Tecih beobachten. Die blaugrüne Moaikjungver, Plattbäuche, und viele kleinere Rote Libellen. 
Wie ist denn die Körperhaltung eurer LL wenn sie sich frei im Wasser bewegen ? Gerade oder das Hinterteil nach oben ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael,
mit Sicherheit hast du Libellenlarven im Teich. Normalerweise sieht man sie auch kaum - sie bewegen sich eher am Teichgrund und lauern unbeweglich auf Beute.
Das ist ja das Erstaunliche an der ganzen Angelegenheit: plötzlich sieht man sie überall.
Wie die Körperhaltung ist (keine Ahnung warum du das fragst): ich meine gerade.
Vor einer Stunde konnte ich beobachten, wie eine Larve einen ausgewachsenen Molch angriff. Sie hatte sich im Schwanz des Molches verbissen - aber der Molch hat es glücklicherweise geschafft, die Larve ab zu schütteln.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass mir das wirklich Sorgen macht. So ist eben das Teichleben.
Aber eine Erklärung hätte ich schon gerne.
Petra


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juni 2014)

Michael bei mir haben die Libellenlarven ihren Hintern auch imm mal nach oben gerichtet sie können einen Wasserstrahl abgeben um sich zu bewegen.

Petra das ist ja lustig genau so war es bei meinem Molchangriff auch.Aber sag mal was ist das für eine schöne Pflanze auf dem Bild?


----------



## pema (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Darius,
das ist glänzendes __ Laichkraut (Potamogeton lucens). Die wächst bei mir sehr gut und ist vor allen Dingen schön grün - alle meine anderen Pflanzen sind nämlich eher rotbraun
petra


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Juni 2014)

Das gefällt mir sehr gut mal sehen wo ich sowas herbekomme


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juni 2014)

Hi

Hier ist mal meine Gelbrandkäferlarve. Sieht doch unterschiedlich aus aber sind sich doch ähnlich wenn das Hinterteil gerade gehalten wird.
 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Brittami (15. Juni 2014)

Oh, sowas hab ich heute auch zum ersten Mal entdeckt, ich hänge meine Frage einfach an:
Libelle oder Gelbrand- / __ Schwimmkäfer?  Sie ist noch sehr klein, schwamm im weissen Kies:

 


 

EINEN Schwimmkäfer haben wir auch im Teich.... ;-)

LG
Britta


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Juni 2014)

Hi

Vom Hinterteil würde ich auf Libellenlarve schließen. Gut unterscheiden kann man sie an dem Kopf. Große Augen an den Seiten -Libelle. Zangen am Maul - __ Gelbrandkäfer.
Vorsicht, ich bin heute Moren von meiner gebissen bzw gezwickt worden.

Und ich habe doch Libellenlarven im Teich. An den Pflanzen kann man einige Häute sehen, aus denen die Larven/__ Libellen geschlüpft sind.
Eine frisch geschlüpfte konnte ich betrachten, sie konnte noch nicht __ fliegen, aber es dürfte eine der Blauen kleinen Libellen sein, die etwa 4-5cm groß werden.

Grüße Michael


----------

